# burmese horn snail ?



## pike (5 Jan 2012)

does anyone keep these snails? are they ok in planted tanks with shrimp? cheers jon


----------



## sussex_cichlids (17 Jan 2012)

you mean these Horned Nerite Snail, Clithon corona have look there may answer your question


----------



## pike (17 Jan 2012)

hello nope its on ebay kesgrave's site carn;t find any info cheers jon


----------



## sussex_cichlids (17 Jan 2012)

BURMESE HORN SNAIL  Brotia henrietta this one


----------



## pike (17 Jan 2012)

[urlhttp://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BURMESE-HORN-SNAIL-Brotia-henrietta-RARE-Tropical-/270711417534?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item3f07a86abe][/url] this one hope link works :? same latin name just might be .far to big for my tank cheers jon


----------

